# A new alternative to track hives, other equipment, and people.



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Interested. Is that $100 per year support for each unit?


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

jim lyon said:


> Interested. Is that $100 per year support for each unit?



Yes. That will give you as low as 5 minute bread crumbs on movements. To get the "trail" narrowed to 2.5 minutes per crumb the company requires an additional $100 a year. 

FYI: I asked and they will give discounts on the "service" if one party signs up for 1000 or more units......... Ya right. Don't even think even the few 50 k hive companies out there would go for that. the link provided as well as the pdf user guide might help you see what it does. http://www.findmespot.com/downloads/SPOT_TRACE_User_Guide.pdf


----------



## Allen Martens (Jan 13, 2007)

Looks like my expenses will need to go up next year. Cell booster this year, gsp monitoring next year.

Looks very useful.

Thanks for posting this.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Does anyone have a good cellphone tracking app? I was using Xora but they goofed it up.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Allen. Works good up north also. Just got a text that the thing moved in Anchorage and is on its way for the evening

I inactivated the link until Monday. will repost then


----------



## Allen Martens (Jan 13, 2007)

I looked at the coverage map. Very impressive where it can send info from.

I see this as particularly useful for things like night moves in beekeeping or quading and canoeing in the back country.


----------



## grozzie2 (Jun 3, 2011)

We've used spot for a few years on airplanes. The ones we use send data thru the globalsat satellites, so coverage is not an issue till north of 60. There are times when a plane is flying low in between mountain ridges, they end up shielded by the mountains from a satellite view. On the flat lands, it's never an issue. For tracking aircraft, they give 10 minute breadcrumb type messages while enroute, then, once parked, they'll emit a message after it moves outside of a perimeter. I know of at least 2 incidents in the last few years, where the spot trail led searchers directly to the accident aircraft.

For 'per hive' it would be cost prohibitive, but, I can certainly see it used effectively on a 'per load' basis when shipping bees. For folks quite concerned about theft, maybe 'per pallette' would be justified. If you throw it inside a hive, and are using an outer cover with metal sheet on the roof, that could be a problem, but wooden migratory covers likely wouldn't be a big issue. If burying one in a load for transport, I'd want to make sure that hive went on the top layer.

In our application, the unit gets power from aircraft systems, but for stand alone use, you do want to have a battery replacement schedule in place.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

If you would like to follow the use of a new "TRACE" in a vehicle from Alaska to California and see one in action here is a link:

http://share.findmespot.com/shared/faces/viewspots.jsp?glId=0pscqHEUFG2lrtzc9XJ75BLqCWAVv5jO3


----------

